# GC Nicknames??



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

So, I always get a kick out of trying to figure out why people choose the GC nicknames they do. Some are pretty obvious, but others are kinda cryptic! Entertaining if nothing else!

I'd like to hear explanations of what your nicknames mean! Mine is stever67: my first name, Steven, last name's first letter is R, and my hockey number was 67... chime in! I'm curious!!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My first name is Kerry. My last name is Brown.


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

Kerry Brown said:


> My first name is Kerry. My last name is Brown.


Deeeeeep...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

first 2 letters of my first and last names. Picked it early on in my internet days, 1996, have had the same 'keto' email since 1997. Nothing to do with the diet.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

My dad's name is Ronald and when I was a teen, I always making fun of him 'cause he was smaller than me. "Petit" is "small" in french. The short of "petit" is "ti" so Ti-Ron was the nickname my friends and I give to him. So when in 1995-96 when got our first computer with internet I had to choose a nick to go on mIRC, I choose Ti-Ron so every of my friends would know it's me.

We still call my dad Ti-Ron to this day.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I had a Greco MIJ 335 copy. 
When I had to choose a nickname for GC, it was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

My first name is Sul and my last name is Phur. 8)


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> My dad's name is Ronald and when I was a teen, I always making fun of him 'cause he was smaller than me. "Petit" is "small" in french. The short of "petit" is "ti" so Ti-Ron was the nickname my friends and I give to him. So when in 1995-96 when got our first computer with internet I had to choose a nick to go on mIRC, I choose Ti-Ron so every of my friends would know it's me.
> 
> We still call my dad Ti-Ron to this day.


Great name Ti-Ron and love the story.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I have no imagination so i picked Marcos cause my name is Marc. 
Go figure.LOL


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

keto said:


> first 2 letters of my first and last names. Picked it early on in my internet days, 1996, have had the same 'keto' email since 1997. Nothing to do with the diet.


I'm guessing... Kevin Torres? ;-) 

Since I have two last names I picked the first letter of my name and first last name (my father's) and added the full second last name (my mother's). Paradoxically the musicians are on my father's side of the family


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Just a play on words.


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

at age 6 my younger brother (by 16 years) asked if my last name was Trick, cause he knew my first name is Pat, been Mr Trick ever since


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

As a course participant and member of Syn-Aud-Con (Home), I got to meet Don and Carolyn Davis, both great people and incredibly knowledgeable and influential in the pro sound world. 

They often told a story of a band where half the members had hearing problems and the other half did not. Turns out the half that did lose hearing also imbibed in muscle relaxants (primarily pot and alcohol) during performances, and because of that, the stapedius muscle in the ear did not do it's job, limiting the ear during excessive noise exposure. Get High, go Deaf. Get it?

Well, that and my love for Hi-Def entertainment, working for years in the broadcast business and finally seeing broadcast quality in home consumer electronics, in the form of HD TV and SACD, etc.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

I thought mine was funny and it has my name in it. It's also fairly unique across the internet and I hate emails and names with numbers in them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> As a course participant and member of Syn-Aud-Con (Home), I got to meet Don and Carolyn Davis, both great people and incredibly knowledgeable and influential in the pro sound world.
> 
> They often told a story of a band where half the members had hearing problems and the other half did not. Turns out the half that did lose hearing also imbibed in muscle relaxants (primarily pot and alcohol) during performances, and because of that, the stapedius muscle in the ear did not do it's job, limiting the ear during excessive noise exposure. Get High, go Deaf. Get it?
> 
> Well, that and my love for Hi-Def entertainment, working for years in the broadcast business and finally seeing broadcast quality in home consumer electronics, in the form of HD TV and SACD, etc.


Wow, Hi Def, thats great.

Krunch: i just like the way my Stephenson Standard hangs on the edge of breakup when clean, and the way it can be pushed into compressing (or something?) when being driven hard by the Stage Hog. 

Lame name really, never thought i would be asked. Lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll let you guys figure it out.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> I'll let you guys figure it out.


If I rub your belly it will give me luck? %h(*&


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Double post


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

No belly rubs


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> No belly rubs


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Wow, Hi Def, thats great.
> 
> Krunch: i just like the way my Stephenson Standard hangs on the edge of breakup when clean, and the way it can be pushed into compressing (or something?) when being driven hard by the Stage Hog.
> 
> Lame name really, never thought i would be asked. Lol.


LOL If I was going to guess, I would have thought you were an old school phone phreak and card-carrying 2600 member. Or you just like breakfast cereals.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

_'We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit'
Aristotle
_
Back in the 90's where I worked, they did the 'teamwork' thing and asked everyone to write a quote/saying.
Someone knew that I wrote the one above and added an 'L' at the front.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Ricktoberfest said:


> I thought mine was funny and it has my name in it. It's also fairly unique across the internet and I hate emails and names with numbers in them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me guess, you name is Robert! It's whether that or "icktfes" ;-) 


High/Deaf said:


> As a course participant and member of Syn-Aud-Con (Home), I got to meet Don and Carolyn Davis, both great people and incredibly knowledgeable and influential in the pro sound world.
> 
> They often told a story of a band where half the members had hearing problems and the other half did not. Turns out the half that did lose hearing also imbibed in muscle relaxants (primarily pot and alcohol) during performances, and because of that, the stapedius muscle in the ear did not do it's job, limiting the ear during excessive noise exposure. Get High, go Deaf. Get it?
> 
> Well, that and my love for Hi-Def entertainment, working for years in the broadcast business and finally seeing broadcast quality in home consumer electronics, in the form of HD TV and SACD, etc.


I've been wanting to hear this story since I joined the forum! I thought that you, like Sir George Martin, were too old and had decreased high frequency hearing (a common result of aging that made him over eq some of his mixes, ruining them as a result)


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

amagras said:


> Let me guess, you name is Robert! It's whether that or "icktfes" ;-)



Fester actually 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I got caught making love to a zip-loc bag full of raw hamburger meat by my boss. He said he'd tell everyone, if I didn't finish and then cook it for him.

After I made him the burger, he looked at me and said, "one more thing..., if you ever join Guitars Canada, you have to name yourself 'beef-baster'. I looked him in the eye, wiped some of the grease off his lip with my thumb, and then told him he'd gone too far.

Adcandour is an egyptian term that essentially means "dead cow humper".


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

adcandour said:


> I got caught making love to a zip-loc bag full of raw hamburger meat by my boss. He said he'd tell everyone, if I didn't finish and then cook it for him.
> 
> After I made him the burger, he looked at me and said, "one more thing..., if you ever join Guitars Canada, you have to name yourself 'beef-baster'. I looked him in the eye, wiped some of the grease of his lip with my thumb, and then told him he'd gone too far.
> 
> Adcandour is an egyptian term that essentially means "dead cow humper".


Sometimes I long for a "Don't Like" button. 

LMAO, you're too much, Ad! 

Hilarious.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been using my nickname on multiple boards.
goes back to when I was DJ'ing nightclubs, online radio
DJ(disk jockey) Marcel (my name) ca (Canada)

I still have a small mobile dj service for weddings and such


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

adcandour said:


> Adcandour is an egyptian term that essentially means "dead cow humper".


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I got caught making love to a zip-loc bag full of raw hamburger meat by my boss. He said he'd tell everyone, if I didn't finish and then cook it for him.
> 
> After I made him the burger, he looked at me and said, "one more thing..., if you ever join Guitars Canada, you have to name yourself 'beef-baster'. I looked him in the eye, wiped some of the grease of his lip with my thumb, and then told him he'd gone too far.
> 
> Adcandour is an egyptian term that essentially means "dead cow humper".


That was not obvious. And, frankly, oversharing.

LexxM3:

Lexx = play on my real name, but that was already taken as username by the other Lexx here
M3 = I seem to be surrounded by cars named M3, both of the Japanese and German varieties, and I used to participate very actively on a car forum for one of those


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Got tired of making online names so I decided to use my nickname. Everyone calls me that ever since I was born, although it's not my real name.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

GuitarT because my name is Tim and well, I like to play guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mooh is pronounced Mike. 

At 3 years old or so I knew how to spell Pooh (as in A. A. Milne's Winnie The Pooh) before I could spell my name. When I discovered my initial "M" I assumed then that Mike would be spelled Mooh. On the underside of my parent's dining room table in faded red crayon there reads "Pooh Mooh". I thus have not used a pseudonym, because it is spelled "Mooh". 

It's also my vanity vehicle licence plate, a gift from my kids.

As you can see, I have not grown up.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, my name is Jim, James actually, but I go by Jim.

One day going on a trip my daughter and late step son, sitting in the back were gabbing. My daughter called me Dad, he could not comprehend that as he called me Jim, so there was a hilarious discussion between them and in the end they agreed on Jim DaddyO and it stuck. I almost had to stop as I was laughing so hard listening to them. They were about 4 at the time. I keep the name in several forums as a homage to him.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I feel that I am (at least in some ways), "even better than bailing wire".


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I'll admit to being name-challenged and short on imagination. 
On other forums I frequent, I'm know as "OFF" (old fvckin fossil) but that name wouldn't really fly here. To be old in this place you'd need to like 100+
I've got a couple Lincoln mark 8's, and like I said, I'm horribly name-challenged.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

DanielSunn0))): My amalgamation with "daniel son" taken from the Karate Kid movie, and Sunn0))) being from the doom band and awesome amp company. Truth be told my actual name is Danny (on my birth cert.) and not Daniel, I've never seen Karate Kid, and I no longer own a Sunn amp. However, I have seen Sunn0))) live before, and am doing so again next month.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I love Strats and cats.

My beautiful feline avatar is Lucy, who we took in as a stray. I've trained her to chew my guitar chords giving me an excuse to visit my favourite local shops.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm afraid the explanation of my nickname would be about as bad as Hank Kingsley explaining the origin of his "Hey Now" catchphrase.  

Here goes anyway. When I first got on the internet back in 1996 (!) I came up with the Kenmac nickname as my first name is Ken and my last name starts with Mc but I thought Kenmc would look kind of strange so I added an "a" to it and it's the nickname that I still use in all forums that I'm a member of. Exciting huh?  There was however one time back in 2002 when I joined Harmony Central for what turned out to be a month (It got to the point where I couldn't take people arguing about everything at the drop of a hat. It was ridiculous.) when I used the nickname PRSGuy. That was the one and only time I used that nickname and I did consider using it here.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

once a girlfriend and i covered each other... in chocolate pudding... for sexual reasons. that doesn't have anything to do with why i'm called cheezyridr, but i figure, adcandour got to tell his story, so i wanted to tell mine too.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My nic isn't really after the Kinks song, "Lola". I sat there during a hot summer day trying to figure out a name for my SG. I had already named my Parker, Ozzy. Yes, as in Osbourne. I always loved that man and always will. My hubby and I started talking about days gone by. About when we'd go to the corner store and buy a cherry Lola on a hot summer day. The name just rolled off of my tongue. My SG had a name and my username was born.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mine started from playing computer games & needing a name for a profile--I don't do that anymore, but it started from there.
I tried a few different ones--but the one that stuck was zontar--taken from an old cheap TV Movie remake of an older movie called It Conquered the World.

The remake is called, Zontar The Thing from Venus one of my favorite bad movies of all time--


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine is just recycled from some bass forums I had previously joined. It's derived from my American Vintage '75 Jazz Bass.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Left handed yes...SG owner no, but maybe someday...they're my initials. I suppose if I owned one my truss cover would be personalized!


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

Even if my real name was Wilbur Oliver Oswald Ferguson that would still be a huge co-oincidence because it's an online gamer-tag and forum-tag I've used (when I can get it) for years.


----------



## stever67 (Jun 30, 2008)

This is awesome, folks!!! I'm getting a pretty good kick out of the real stories as opposed to what I might have guessed! Thanks for participating!! Keep it coming!!


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

My user name on computer systems has always been dcole, thats why I chose it.

Someone did make a comment one day that dcole sounds like "dek hole" which sounds like "dick hole". They were being much more creative than me.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jb welder said:


> I feel that I am (at least in some ways), "even better than bailing wire".


You're an old pair of vise grips?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My other when I started making chainmaille jeweler was Lady Blackmaille.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Sometimes I long for a "Don't Like" button.
> 
> LMAO, you're too much, Ad!
> 
> Hilarious.


He is captn-toomunch.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I got caught making love to a zip-loc bag full of raw hamburger meat by my boss. He said he'd tell everyone, if I didn't finish and then cook it for him.
> 
> After I made him the burger, he looked at me and said, "one more thing..., if you ever join Guitars Canada, you have to name yourself 'beef-baster'. I looked him in the eye, wiped some of the grease off his lip with my thumb, and then told him he'd gone too far.
> 
> Adcandour is an egyptian term that essentially means "dead cow humper".


You realize that you didn't just think that; you actually wrote it down in a public place. Just an FYI MJF$#


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I am Lord Humongous. He's this character in Mad Max 2, a seminal film in my life.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

i just have a very low level of maturity sometimes


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

jimmy c g - initials easiest to remember !


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lola said:


> My other when I started making chainmaille jeweler was Lady Blackmaille.


Cool. My eldest designs, makes, and sells chainmaille. It's been a nice little source of income for her, and satisfies her creative urges.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Mine was just a simple mispronunciation of Chico that seemed really funny when I was a teenager. Started using it as a handle on chat rooms in the 90s and just kept using it everywhere because it's never in use by anyone else.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I have an affinity for Dodge Chargers.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

dodgechargerfan said:


> I have an affinity for Dodge Chargers.


And your telling me something I don't know lol

What is your favorite year? Please grace us with a picture


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Lola said:


> And your telling me something I don't know lol
> 
> What is your favorite year? Please grace us with a picture


Well, I like any of the first three generations: 66-67, 68-70, 71-74.

My first car was a 73. I can't find any pictures of it though.

I bought a 69 as a project and that is ongoing. See picture below.
I bought a 68 as a next project, but e died up selling it off before I even got it out of the trailer.

I had a 2006 as a company car that I bought out when the lease was up. I had that until 2014.

Here's one of the latest pictures of the 69. The engine bay, doors jambs, and trunk are sprayed the final colour.
I need to get it assembled and get the body panels lined up before I get the final paint done.










Here are a couple of pictures that show the bodylines better.











And the basket case it started out as


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> And your telling me something I don't know lol
> 
> What is your favorite year? Please grace us with a picture


When he gets the Charger finished.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> When he gets the Charger finished.


I have dubbed the car 'NVRDUN'.

So, yeah.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

@dodgechargerfan I can tell it's a big block by where the oil filter is. 383 or 440? 4 speed or auto? I like the skinnies up front


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

OK, smartypants, tell me if this is a big block or a small block.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> I'll let you guys figure it out.


When I was much younger, I liked to read Sgt. Rock comics. For whatever reasons, the machine guns of each of the countries depicted in that WWII comic had different sounds. I think the American ones went rat-a-tat-tat, but the German ones went budda-budda-budda. Seriously.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> @dodgechargerfan I can tell it's a big block by where the oil filter is. 383 or 440? 4 speed or auto? I like the skinnies up front


It's a 440.
The car originally came with a 383, but it had the 440 sitting in the bay when I bought it.
It had recently been rebuilt and plunked in place.
I've never heard it run. Maybe this year.

727 auto.

Those skinniest are gone. The guy I bought it from was setting up for racing. I'm going back to almost stock.
I'm going to make some cosmetic changes, and some convenience/reliability changes that will be hidden as much as possible.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> OK, smartypants, tell me if this is a big block or a small block.
> 
> View attachment 63409


With the black paint in the the fine bay, it's been Chevy'd.

Looks like the spark plug wires going to the distributor toward the front passenger side.
So, big block.

She's staring at the bottom of the radiator.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Min was first a band in 1993. Zamboni as the think that smooths the ice. Knowing that it wouldn't fly (like KFC for a band name), I decided on Sam Bonee. So that was my band from 1996-2001. Played about 300 shows in Spain with that name. Was working on a cartoon with a super hero. I should try and find a jpg of the characters. I still have some old posters. Played the Hard Rock Cafe in madrid and the honky tonk bar there too. .


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

dodgechargerfan said:


> With the black paint in the the fine bay, it's been Chevy'd.
> 
> Looks like the spark plug wires going to the distributor toward the front passenger side.
> So, big block.
> ...


Wow, yer gooooood! I didn't even see the car.


----------



## Sid_V (Dec 27, 2016)

I have always seen myself as a bass player moreso than a guitarist, and went through a bit of a punk phase back in my school daze...

But I started using Sid_V on the stoopid NTN trivia system at the pub. Remember those little consoles they had, you had (I think) six characters maximum to use as a name. There was no way I wanted co-workers (or spouse!) walking into the local Firkin and seeing my real name at the top of the monthly trivia standings, and doing the math on how much time I must have been spending at the bar drinking pints and playing trivia. I have used the name (on and off) ever since.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

We have/had a singer named Sid. Everyone just loves the name! Especially you with a V after it. 

For Sid Vicious?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

When our first G-kid started to talk she called all of the grand parents bubba something...apparently it was easier to say than gramma,grampa etc.
To differentiate between what bubbas she was talking about,I ended up with Bubba B.
It stuck,now 20 years later it's still Bub ,,,or Bub B,,,or whatever,to her whole family...and friends of the family etc,
There is no escaping it.I'm Bub
I'm Bub something on a few different forums,on TGP I use the nick name we call her,just to change things up(and I think Bub and a couple of other options were taken).


----------



## Sid_V (Dec 27, 2016)

Lola said:


> For Sid Vicious?


Yup...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mine was as generic a forum name as they come. I was just surprised I could get it, lol.
no real meaning or significance...I'm always caught off guard for thinking up a name when I join forums so dumb stuff is usually the first thing that pops in my head.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I figured something guitarists like to do is to participate in a jamming session. But with my dog paws it's not exactly easy. 

Still, I am the dog that jams. 

You can call me Jamdog.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> When I was much younger, I liked to read Sgt. Rock comics. For whatever reasons, the machine guns of each of the countries depicted in that WWII comic had different sounds. I think the American ones went rat-a-tat-tat, but the German ones went budda-budda-budda. Seriously.


I haven't met anyone else that remembers those comics. they were my big boy comics...when i outgrew the spandex suited hero ones along with archie/jughead/Richie rich.

I don't remember the different machine gun noises in the comic, but in documentaries ive watched, the machine guns did sound different....apparently the german ones fired at a faster rate so would make a noise more like "BRAAAAAAAP" with less syncopation than the allied ones. of course it prob depends which guns we're speaking of specifically.

as for Buddas origins, my 2 guesses....1) I think theres some amp/effects company with that name
2) he fancies himself as a ladies man that's smooth like budda.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, he's been to my home twice, I think, and he certainly_ smiles_ like Buddha (as does his brother - family trait, I guess), so I'll go with that. 

Prior to the arrival of manga to these shores, Sgt. Rock was probably the best example of comics that emphasized "action". I have a manga at home that seems to be one long cover-to-cover fight, with constant graphic depiction of whooshing sounds as fists or feet fly and the participants engage in the sort of acrobatic movements we associate with "wire-fu". No dialog, except for some undecipherable shouting as people fly through the air. There was a time when Sgt. Rock comics provided more of that sort of action (as illustrated in the one pane I linked to) than did the spandex superheroes.

And, as I learned from them, the chin-straps on combat helmets were_ explicitly_ for leaving dangling. You never do them up.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

dmc for my initials, 69 because I was a teen  

I go by the same nickname across pretty much every major guitar forum.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Comic were (are) a big thing for me as a kid.
Even worked in a comic book shoppe in Ottawa.
Wolverine was my comic of choice.
Hence, "berserker rage".










Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Back in the 90s my friend was trying to come up with a name for his new IT company. Of course the brainstorming session spiraled into us trying to come up with the WORST possible name for an IT company. It was a toss-up between Bucky Einstein Solutions or Jethro Technology.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

A fellow that taught me a lot on guitar started it. He was soooooooo good I called him "Fingers". In turn he called my a name appropriate to my playing.

I don't live down to it .................... but do keep it handy as an excuse


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Comic were (are) a big thing for me as a kid.
> Even worked in a comic book shoppe in Ottawa.


On Bank Street downtown?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

mhammer said:


> On Bank Street downtown?


Yeah! "The Comicbook Shoppe" 228 Bank St.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Yeah! "The Comicbook Shoppe" 228 Bank St.


They're still there, with next door neighbours Venus Envy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> Comic were (are) a big thing for me as a kid.
> Even worked in a comic book shoppe in Ottawa.
> Wolverine was my comic of choice.
> Hence, "berserker rage".
> ...


Always suspected it was something like that...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Updated with photo, apparently I'd misremembered the crayon thing.



Mooh said:


> At 3 years old or so I knew how to spell Pooh (as in A. A. Milne's Winnie The Pooh) before I could spell my name. When I discovered my initial "M" I assumed then that Mike would be spelled Mooh. On the underside of my parent's dining room table in faded red crayon there reads "Pooh Mooh". I thus have not used a pseudonym, because it is spelled "Mooh".


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Many years ago I was joining another music forum and was quite over weight at the time. I somehow fused butter (hence being fat) and randomly thinking about squash at the time. The name makes no sense whatsoever and I hate it, but I'm kind of stuck with it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's what I'm working on, being steadfast. I hope to get there some day.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Mine is simply my first initial and my last name. C for Colin, named by my father after hearing a Colin James tune on the radio when I was born.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Well, I like any of the first three generations: 66-67, 68-70, 71-74.
> 
> My first car was a 73. I can't find any pictures of it though.
> 
> ...


Nice Charger! I was raised on the Dukes so I've always been a fan, although General Lee aside I prefer the Challenger and 'Cuda. 

I've got a 68 Barracuda project sitting at the FIL's should I ever decide to tackle it.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I was a Yardbirds nut in the 60's. Loved all the noise Clapton, Beck and Page made interlaced with Keith Relf's harmonica playing.


----------

